
What time capsules for the future say about how we see ourselves today - samclemens
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2017/09/what_time_capsules_for_the_future_say_about_our_present_selves.html
======
virusduck
I love the grand statement on the Crypt of Civilization
[http://crypt.oglethorpe.edu](http://crypt.oglethorpe.edu) . 8113 is a long
time away, and it is an admirable and hopeful statement to place its care in
the "sportsmanship of posterity."

 _This Crypt contains memorials of the civilization which existed in the
United States and the world at large during the first half of the twentieth
century. In receptacles of stainless steel, in which the air has been replaced
by inert gases, are encyclopedias, histories, scientific works, special
editions of newspapers, travelogues, travel talks, cinema reels, models,
phonograph records, and similar materials from which an idea of the state and
nature of the civilization which existed from 1900 to 1950 can be ascertained.
No jewels or precious metals are included._

 _We depend upon the laws of the county of DeKalb, the State of Georgia, and
the government of the United States and their heirs, assigns, and successors,
and upon the sense of sportsmanship of posterity for the continued
preservation of this vault until the year 8113, at which time we direct that
it shall be opened by authorities representing the above governmental agencies
and the administration of Oglethorpe University. Until that time we beg of all
persons that this door and the contents of the crypt within may remain
inviolate._

